# Spain Portugal



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

For health reasons I intend to spend a lot of time in Spain or Portugal. Am now considering a long term site with the MH rather than a property purchase. We are going to Rosaleda in Spain in April as this site has been recommended to us 

Is anyone on a site long term they could recommend or could anyone recommend a site in either Spain or Portugal for such a period (initally a year) If we don,t like we can move on 

Please excuse the grammwer, trying to be brief


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Spent a rainy first week in Feb on Rosaleda - the facilities are excellent and spotlessly clean - large site about 95% Brits if that's what you want. Staff were helpful. Site well organised and secure. About a 20-minute walk into Conil de la Frontera - has most things you might want including a sizeable market - Mercadano supermarket a bit closer and there's a small supermarket on site.

 
Keith


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Patsy, we toured the South of Spain and the Algarve at the back end if '08 and visited many sites to familiarise ourselves with what's on offer in the region. One of the most convenient for MHr's was the site in Fuzeta (Fuseta). The site is in the middle of the town and only a short walk from the railway station from where you can travel anywhere in Portugal. The 'longtermers' on the site use the train to Tavira (€2.40 return) to visit the Lidl which is just outside the gates of the station there. When we stayed there we were warmly invited to join in the daily boules tournament by the very neighbourly 'longtimers', most of whom seemed to be repeat visitors staying from early autumn to late spring. 
Colin


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Long term Spain , you might not want to be there with the Spanish when they are on holiday, murder . If you are on uk benefits check first as you can not receive some outside the uk, How will you go on for health care you can't use your eurohealth card for long term Illness ,and if you sign onto the Spanish system you lose your Nhs rights, we came across a site in Portugal (olhao) which appeared to have lots of brits on uk benefits,


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Silversufa 

Appreciate you concern re my health treatment and what I am not entitled to. Am fully aware of all your points as I had an apartment in the Costa Del Sol unti three years ago and spent a lot of time there 

None of this will be a problem for me as I am satisfied with the arrangements I have planned to cover them. This was my first priority. I am now at the stage of looking for a suitable site.and any recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you to those who replied Is there anyone out there who is full timing in Spain or Portugal at present


----------

